# DIY Cool Tube How-To



## 7th1der (Oct 17, 2008)

*Tools Needed:*
Phillips head screwdriver
Adjustable wrench
Needle Nose pliers

*Supplies:*
*(1)* Pyrex Bake-A-Round
*(1)* Lamp Socket w/ original screws
*(2)* 4" to 3" Increaser Reducer [Home Depot]
*(1)* SIMPSON Strong-Tie 18" aluminum strap {Model# LSTA18} [Home Depot]
*(1)* 4 Pack #10-24 Machine Screw Nut [Home Depot]
*(1)* #8-32 Wing Nut [Home Depot]






*and*​
*(1)* 1/2" long screw to fit the #10-24 Machine Screw Nuts






*Preparation:*
Make a hole all the way through the middle of the 3" half of one of the Increaser Reducers. There should be a hole on each side.




Starting from the top of the SIMPSON Strong-Tie, make (2) 90 degree bends every 2 1/2".










*Putting it Together:*
Feed the black and white wires through the bigger hole of the SIMPSON Strong-Tie and and attach the lamp socket to the smallest hole closer to the shortest side on the SIMPSON Strong-Tie using one original lamp socket screw and the #8-32 Wing Nut. You will have to use a screwdriver to keep the screw down to tighten the Wing Nut by hand. Swivel the lamp socket to make sure it is centered.

_*Please note that you may have to use the needle nose pliers to make the holes a little bigger to fit the screw(s) through the SIMPSON Strong-Tie*​_



Attach the Lamp Socket and SIMPSON Strong-Tie through the Increaser Reducer with the holes in it and adjust to the desired length. Use the 1/2" long screw and a #10-24 Machine Screw Nut to mount to the Increaser Reducer.





Repeat on the other side of the Increaser Reducer






*If you find that the socket is pointing too far upward/downward, bend the Strong Tie or simply line up correctly and make a new hole on the Increaser Reducer*
*The SIMPSON Strong-Tie is soft enough to bend in any direction to make sure that the socket is lined up and centered correctly*​
Once it has been centered, cut or saw off the excess Strong-Tie and your completed Cool Tube is ready to put together.




Now you are ready to add your desired adhesive to make sure that the Increaser Reducers stay attached to your Bake-A-Round. If you need to change the bulb for any reason, you are able to remove the screws and machine nuts and remove the socket and it's housing from the tube.

Remember.... being high=high risk of breaking your Bake-A-Round


----------



## budhor (Oct 17, 2008)

nice.. what bulb are you using with the lamp socket? its not just a normal lamp socket right?


----------



## Arrid (Oct 17, 2008)

EXCELLENT!

+rep to you!!

I'll add it to the rollipedia right now!


----------



## 7th1der (Oct 17, 2008)

budhor said:


> nice.. what bulb are you using with the lamp socket? its not just a normal lamp socket right?


Nope! It's for my 400w HPS. I detached it form my Hydro Farm All System Cord Set.


----------



## 7th1der (Oct 17, 2008)

Arrid said:


> EXCELLENT!
> 
> +rep to you!!
> 
> I'll add it to the rollipedia right now!


Thanx dude! I feel special now that if you google "7th1der" my cool tube coe up. lol


----------



## Arrid (Oct 17, 2008)

DIY Cool Tube - Rollipedia


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice. Very K.I.S.S. I'm still glad I got mine set up yesterday but, this is the way I'll do it next time (adding to bookmarks). 

BTW, "desired adhesive" = epoxy?


----------



## 7th1der (Oct 17, 2008)

Rambunctious said:


> Nice. Very K.I.S.S. I'm still glad I got mine set up yesterday but, this is the way I'll do it next time (adding to bookmarks).
> 
> BTW, "desired adhesive" = epoxy?


I would probably use epoxy, but I am sure that most will use caulking. Thanks for adding to the bookmarks. Glad I could contribute to peoples cabinets. lol And I aint even start my cabinet yet. lol


----------



## theotherc (Oct 17, 2008)

Simple and it looks very safe. Excellent work. I have bookmarked this for the future!

Question. How long is the Bake a round ? I cant find anything on it's length.

Thanks


----------



## 7th1der (Oct 17, 2008)

theotherc said:


> Simple and it looks very safe. Excellent work. I have bookmarked this for the future!
> 
> Thanks


great! Glad you all liked it! It is very simple to do though.


----------



## SneakyPete (Oct 18, 2008)

very nice set up. probly the cleanest and simplest one i have seen to date.

I have a bake around and it is 14" inches long


----------



## LocoMonkey (Oct 18, 2008)

How do you hang it?


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 18, 2008)

is there anywhere to buy a bake-a-round other than ebay? what major retailers would carry it?


----------



## T.H.Cammo (Oct 19, 2008)

theotherc said:


> Simple and it looks very safe. Excellent work. I have bookmarked this for the future!
> 
> Question. How long is the Bake a round ? I cant find anything on it's length.
> 
> Thanks


They're like 14" long!


----------



## T.H.Cammo (Oct 19, 2008)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> is there anywhere to buy a bake-a-round other than ebay? what major retailers would carry it?


Sorry to say - Pyrex quit making them a few years ago! Keep your eyes open and hit your local "Thrift Stores", I bought one, a couple of weeks ago, at Salvation Army for $2. _*Score*_!


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 19, 2008)

Good job man! I'm glad you did not give up after breaking the first one! Now people have a great thread to refer to for a DIY cool-tube.


----------



## the.underachiever (Oct 19, 2008)

Check out my ride. Made it myself out of tinfoil and ornaments.


----------



## 7th1der (Oct 19, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Good job man! I'm glad you did not give up after breaking the first one! Now people have a great thread to refer to for a DIY cool-tube.


Not without the help of you my friend! +rep and tons of appreciation! My garden shall begin the start of November.


----------



## 7th1der (Jan 9, 2009)

*Hey, am I the only one having issues accessing the Rollipedia link*?​


----------



## misterz (Jan 15, 2009)

what is the inner diameter of that bake around? I got one on ebay a while back and its only about 4" too small for a metal halide bulb. I'm wanting to do something like this but will work as a dual bulb setup.


----------



## Top 44 (Jan 15, 2009)

Very nice bro, thanks for the info


----------



## xpnsivwino (Jan 15, 2009)

ok, i'm lost. Don't you need a special socket for a metal halide or high pressure sodium bulb, with ballast, etc??


----------



## 7th1der (Jan 15, 2009)

xpnsivwino said:


> ok, i'm lost. Don't you need a special socket for a metal halide or high pressure sodium bulb, with ballast, etc??


 a Mogul Socket


----------



## xpnsivwino (Jan 15, 2009)

7th1der said:


> a Mogul Socket


 right, but you would still need a ballast


----------



## Cannabachus (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey 7th, I am waiting on my bake a round to show up and its taking forever! I really need to start mocking up my dresser cab, because i need to have it all running properly by like wednesday. Can you get me the exact dimensions of your bake a round? ie. Length, Outside Diameter & Inside Diameter. If you could i would really appreciate it man. Thanks


----------



## Fman (Jan 24, 2009)

WARNING if you use a bread tube you MUST use a T-15 shape bulb. There are lots of T-15 hps bulbs, but T-15 mh are harder to find and expensive. Bread tubes work GREAT. I have one for my 250mh and one for my 400 hps. I got them on ebay from one lady selling both 2 for $25


----------



## panhead (Jan 24, 2009)

T.H.Cammo said:


> Sorry to say - Pyrex quit making them a few years ago! Keep your eyes open and hit your local "Thrift Stores", I bought one, a couple of weeks ago, at Salvation Army for $2. _*Score*_!


Excellent tutorial,the best one ive seen so far onm a diy cool tube,plus rep.

Not to hijack the thread but if you cant find one of those bake lite dealies you can still get what you need,most industrial plumbing suppliers have in stock or can order pryex tube that comes in the same sizes as other industrial plumbing pipe,ive used 4 inch as well as 6 inch diamater pyrex in corrosive plumbing applications many times over the years.

Its normally used as soil pipe vents or as other roof mount type vents in industrial or factory applications where whatever is being vented has corrosive properties,its a pretty standard item in industrial construction & im sure this is where the makers of cool tube get their glass tubing to make their products.

Home Depot,Lowes,Menards & local hardware stores are not industrial supply houses & will not carry or be able to order the pyrex tubing,it needs to be an industrial plumbing supply house which every major city in the united states has.


----------



## Fman (Jan 24, 2009)

IM a plumber that has installed close to a1000feet of acid waste piping. What you want is acid waste piping made by a co. named Schott, or Pyrex. But that pipe is EXPENSIVE. You would be better off to just buy a real cool tube. Acid waste piping has a larger wall thickness than the bread tubes. I dont know how thick a real cool tube is.


----------



## 7th1der (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry I have been neglecting the thread guys, its not in my newly posted threads so I don't know that there is any replies. I'll try and go through and answer the questions in a few to the best of my ability. Have to wait until I get in front of a computer. Thanks for the +Rep's! They are greatly appreciated and don't feel bad about high jacking the thread.


----------



## Rudiger (Jan 25, 2009)

Yea man, the idea is cool and all, but I have to post my thoughts on it.
I was happy as shit to find a cheaper method of air cooling my lights, as I have 3 going. But after buying the bake-a-rounds and screwing around with different dimensions of pipe between them all, and using a 6" Vortex reduced to 4", I have come to the realization that the bake-a-rounds are not big enough inside to use 600w bulbs. Granted, I do use 3 bulbs, so I am not getting the cooling that a guy would get off 1 or 2 bulbs. But the bulb and socket and bracket take up so much internal space, that you are only getting a minimal amount of flowing air around all that. I mean they do run cooler than non air cooled lights, but not enough of a again to spend the money on it, and 3/4 of the internal volume is taken up with socket and bracket. 

I managed to find proper 6" air cannons for $80 each so I jumped on that. They haven't come in yet, but I am positive that with the increased volume, the lights will work like an air cooled light should. With the price of the bake a rounds and shipping and epoxy and ducting and reducers, I paid almost as much as just buying store boughts. 

Not to rain on the parade or put down this idea, as I'm sure it works mint with one or 2 lights, but just if you were thinking of cooling more lights than that in a row, then take my advice and look into a bigger glass.


----------



## pennywise619 (Jan 25, 2009)

fuckin sweet


----------



## tokeng13 (Jan 25, 2009)

Just when I think i have thought of everything! ! ! You are genius!


----------



## pennywise619 (Jan 25, 2009)

where cN YOU BUY THE BAKING TUBE?


----------



## 7th1der (Jan 25, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> where cN YOU BUY THE BAKING TUBE?


You can purchaes the bake-a-rounds from a number of places but the easiest most consistant place would be eBay for under $20. However, some threads I ran into I've seen people purchase them for as low as $2-$3 from a Salvation Army/Goodwill/Thriftstore. If you have one in the area I would definitely check there first, you might get lucky.


----------



## 7th1der (Jan 25, 2009)

Rudiger said:


> Yea man, the idea is cool and all, but I have to post my thoughts on it.
> I was happy as shit to find a cheaper method of air cooling my lights, as I have 3 going. But after buying the bake-a-rounds and screwing around with different dimensions of pipe between them all, and using a 6&quot; Vortex reduced to 4&quot;, I have come to the realization that the bake-a-rounds are not big enough inside to use 600w bulbs. Granted, I do use 3 bulbs, so I am not getting the cooling that a guy would get off 1 or 2 bulbs. But the bulb and socket and bracket take up so much internal space, that you are only getting a minimal amount of flowing air around all that. I mean they do run cooler than non air cooled lights, but not enough of a again to spend the money on it, and 3/4 of the internal volume is taken up with socket and bracket.
> 
> I managed to find proper 6&quot; air cannons for $80 each so I jumped on that. They haven't come in yet, but I am positive that with the increased volume, the lights will work like an air cooled light should. With the price of the bake a rounds and shipping and epoxy and ducting and reducers, I paid almost as much as just buying store boughts.
> ...


 Dude, I'm not worried about anyone raining on my parade. If you have a way in increase the productivity of light and/or cooling... frickin' post it already. This was just a starting point for people that needed a simple way to cool a 400w HPS like me. Whether it works with other sizes/wattages, I'm not sure cause I never delt with anything other than a 400w HPS. Perhaps when you get your bigger/better idea set up, you can create a how-to or add to mine to keep this in the top pages. What's funny is, I haven't started flowering yet and I may not even use a cool tube cause the glass blocks some of the light. Will try a couple different ways after I get my S&P fan. Plan on ordering it this week.


----------



## 7th1der (Jan 25, 2009)

Cannabachus said:


> Hey 7th, I am waiting on my bake a round to show up and its taking forever! I really need to start mocking up my dresser cab, because i need to have it all running properly by like wednesday. Can you get me the exact dimensions of your bake a round? ie. Length, Outside Diameter & Inside Diameter. If you could i would really appreciate it man. Thanks


 I'm not too sure of the exact dimensions of the bake-a-round, but the outside must be 4 inches becuase the 4 inch side of the reducer fits nice and snug around it. If you look at a couple of the ads on eBay, you might luck up and find the dimensions posted. I'll see what I can find for you.


----------



## 7th1der (Feb 15, 2009)

just to update this thread with a pic of the cool tube in action. It looks just as neat as the ones you buy.  to all you DIY haters! 





​


----------



## ganjamanuk (Feb 15, 2009)

hey bro check mine, kinda similar, but i modded it a bit, but you were my main inspiration. so ty


----------



## richjames (Feb 15, 2009)

7th1der said:


> just to update this thread with a pic of the cool tube in action. It looks just as neat as the ones you buy.  to all you DIY haters!


Hey man, nice work, very custom looking What r u using for the reflector part? Most importantly, hows the temp drop?


----------



## Tronica (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a similar one setup that has a large A-Wing (best light dispersion reflectors available) attached to it. If you like this guys tube, check out the reflector on mine and consider adding it. You will not be disappointed.

check my journal page 5 and 6 for details.


----------



## 7th1der (Feb 15, 2009)

richjames said:


> Hey man, nice work, very custom looking What r u using for the reflector part? Most importantly, hows the temp drop?



I used aluminum duct something for the reflector, just cut it to fit. Don't remember the name though. you'll see it in Home Depot in the ducting section. temps are 83ish but think they will drop after I add an addition intake hole. wish me luck! lol


----------



## richjames (Feb 15, 2009)

For sure man good luck! I tried tubin my old 400 but didn't get it nearly as good as urs. It was basically a 'passive' exhaust on it with just a 4in duct running from my ac for an intake, lol.. I finally broke down and bought a new hps with an air cooled hood and wow,low 70's 6in from the glass! I got nothin against the diy stuff, love it actually, just havent found myself to be thathandy with it. If u get enough air goin through that thing, u can get the the temps WAY down there!


----------



## Veilside420 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey man I hope you still check this thread cause I have a question for you...

I am building a grow closet in a old fridge and I need a way to cool a 250w hps bulb and this seems like a perfect idea! But what do I need for the actual light? I see the socket but were is the ballast and were can I get the socket and how does it attach to the ballast? any help will be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## richjames (Feb 28, 2009)

There's a pretty detailed 'how-to' on cooltubes in the faq that'll walk ya right through buiding a cool tube. Ur ballast, is the power supply for the light itself, think of it like an amplifier for ur car speakers. It's location depends on the type of light setup but it is normally located SEPARATELY from the grow space to keep the heat it produces out of there(this is called a 'remote ballast'). It connects to the bulb socket via a power suppply cord that simply plugs right into the ballast. Now, if u have an older light, the ballast may be located in the hood of the light itself, in which case u'd need to take apart the light, and romove the ballast and probobly the socket too from the hood, then go from there adding the longer wires needed. Hope this helped, lemme know how it turns out. 
....Oh ya, all the parts u need like sockets, ballasts, cords, etc.... can be found at ur local hydro shop or online. Check out htgsupply.com- they got some sweet stuff, and reasonably priced. I order all my lighting stuff from those guys now since my hydro store want like $2,000 for a fricken 400w setup! Anyways, good luck man.


----------



## 7th1der (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah, what richjames said! I sit my ballast on top of the cabinet. It has like a to or 15 ft cord so I can practically put it outside the closet if I wanted to but I chose to keep it outta site. I modified this design and when I get a chance, Imma post pics of the modifications. Alot simpler than using the metal rod thing I used in the beginning. Good luck toyou dude and be careful with the temps inside of that fridge.


----------



## Veilside420 (Feb 28, 2009)

7th1der said:


> Yeah, what richjames said! I sit my ballast on top of the cabinet. It has like a to or 15 ft cord so I can practically put it outside the closet if I wanted to but I chose to keep it outta site. I modified this design and when I get a chance, Imma post pics of the modifications. Alot simpler than using the metal rod thing I used in the beginning. Good luck toyou dude and be careful with the temps inside of that fridge.


thanks man Im just having a bitch of a time finding a bake a round or anything for that matter... I was at home depot today however and I noticed they have 75w hps lights meant for hanging on a post for 37.99!!! Im thinking of getting 2 and putting them in the same tube once I can find one...


----------



## richjames (Feb 28, 2009)

I got my bake-a-round on ebay.


----------



## 7th1der (Mar 1, 2009)

Veilside420 said:


> thanks man Im just having a bitch of a time finding a bake a round or anything for that matter... I was at home depot today however and I noticed they have 75w hps lights meant for hanging on a post for 37.99!!! Im thinking of getting 2 and putting them in the same tube once I can find one...



Hey, before you order from eBay, *check your local Thrift Store/Goodwill*. Heard a lot of people get lucky there and spend less than $10, sometimes less than $5.


----------



## Agent Smokealot (Mar 1, 2009)

Definetly one of the cleanest DIY cooltubes out there. Great Job


----------



## poundpusher2009 (Mar 1, 2009)

Very Nice. Im gonna try to make one of these within the next few weeks. Well see where I get. I was thinking of trying to make a 3 stage vertical but figured you would need to add a couple more steps to have a spot to plug into. Ill keep ya posted on how progress has gone. Thanks for the diy information.


----------



## 7th1der (Mar 1, 2009)

Agent Smokealot said:


> Definetly one of the cleanest DIY cooltubes out there. Great Job



Why thank you!


----------



## 7th1der (Mar 6, 2009)

*I removed the SIMPSON Strong-Tie 18" aluminum strap and re-attached the mogul socket to the 'All System Cord Set'*. All *you need is 4 machine screws* *(.98 @ Home Depot)*.




















*Then, fold the cord over and tape to tube so that its not necessary to feed cord through ducting. And have the opposite end totally open.
*




​


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice revision bro, all about airflow . . .


----------



## 7th1der (Mar 6, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Very nice revision bro, all about airflow . . .


All hail *NewGrowth*! Whats up homie! Still owe you for staying on top of me and my design. *Thanks alot! *


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 6, 2009)

I should be ordering another real cool-tube here soon. I'll post some pics here when I get it if you want. Some of this stuff looks simple, but it's the details in the engineering that make them worth the money.

Home made cool tubes rock for smaller lights! Keep up the good work 7th1der


----------



## 7th1der (Mar 6, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I should be ordering another real cool-tube here soon. I'll post some pics here when I get it if you want. Some of this stuff looks simple, but it's the details in the engineering that make them worth the money.
> 
> Home made cool tubes rock for smaller lights! Keep up the good work 7th1der



thanks dude, and i'll post the revision of my box when I'm done with construction.


----------



## richjames (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow, 7th1der, lookin good there!


----------



## richjames (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey quick Q, sorry if u already posted it, but what are u using for an intake/exhaust for that? I got an old 400 watter layin around, ande my 'partial' colltube for it, but still gotta pick up some fans and make some more modsto the light itself.


----------



## 7th1der (Mar 6, 2009)

richjames said:


> Hey quick Q, sorry if u already posted it, but what are u using for an intake/exhaust for that? I got an old 400 watter layin around, ande my 'partial' colltube for it, but still gotta pick up some fans and make some more modsto the light itself.


 Intake is a 120mm PC Fan and my exhaust is a S&P TD-150 on top of my cab. Do a search keyword '7th1der' and click on the "Could use some help with my cab" threat and there should be a pic to see what I am talking about. I gave her another makover, so I might post pics in a few days.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Mar 10, 2009)

Great thread 7th. Question: Where do you get the *mogul socket and the All System Cord Set? THx*


----------



## 7th1der (Mar 10, 2009)

greenthumb111 said:


> Great thread 7th. Question: Where do you get the *mogul socket and the All System Cord Set? THx*








I just took it apart to fit the cool tube.

*Find it @* http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=1948#​


----------



## richjames (Mar 11, 2009)

Man, that thing is simply perfect for a cooltube!


----------



## 7th1der (Mar 11, 2009)

richjames said:


> Man, that thing is simply perfect for a cooltube!



Yup, just make sure you take that outter ring off. Its to adjust the socket in a hood/reflector. if you don't take it off it''ll block the air a bit.


----------



## richjames (Mar 14, 2009)

So I'm a wally-world wanderin around aimlessly and I come across their FANS. It's been a while since I've been able to find any at all since winter here sucks my balls and eveywhere u go they're sellin HEATERS! To get to point, they fot some sweet little 4in mini-fans, that would mount perfect in some 6in. ducting as a good inline fan! Now's the time to stock up on stuff like that kind of stuff around here before it's gone, just thought i'd share with ya'lls.... Peace


----------



## 7th1der (Mar 14, 2009)

Good shit! I'm on the east coast, so no Wally World for me. lol I frequest Wal Mart for the release of their fans though. The only thing they have in stock now is those big ass room fans (like $20) and the dual window fans (like $30). I think when the small fans come out, Imma get a couple. The one I have in the cab now is a clip on desk fan with the clip on part removed and then I mounted to the wall with some 90 degree bracket thingies from Home Depot.





richjames said:


> So I'm a wally-world wanderin around aimlessly and I come across their FANS. It's been a while since I've been able to find any at all since winter here sucks my balls and eveywhere u go they're sellin HEATERS! To get to point, they fot some sweet little 4in mini-fans, that would mount perfect in some 6in. ducting as a good inline fan! Now's the time to stock up on stuff like that kind of stuff around here before it's gone, just thought i'd share with ya'lls.... Peace


----------



## 7th1der (Mar 16, 2009)

*Can someone who used this design post pics?*


----------



## TonyK22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I will as soon as I Build it. I'll let you know when. Nice DIY.



7th1der said:


> *Can someone who used this design post pics?*


----------



## 7th1der (Mar 25, 2009)

Why thank you! 



TonyK22 said:


> I will as soon as I Build it. I'll let you know when. Nice DIY.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Apr 29, 2009)

right on man nice idea i will be making my own DIY cool tube after harvest been having problems with heat. I have a 600mh bulb the realllly fat ones grrr not sure it it will fit in there the pyrex or the hurricane glass still trying tofind a place that cares them. I remeber reading on another thread that the airflow over the blub kinda matters to, have you read this ?? Still trying to find that info agian just wanted to know if the outake should be at the tip of the bulb or the back where it screws in. Cant wait to make some changes in my rooms


----------



## bam bam (May 23, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> I remeber reading on another thread that the airflow over the blub kinda matters to, have you read this ?? Still trying to find that info agian just wanted to know if the outake should be at the tip of the bulb or the back where it screws in. Cant wait to make some changes in my rooms


You probally want to take out as much heat as possible, and I think the end tip of the bulb will be the hottest, so you probally want the out take to be there.


----------



## dbo24242 (May 23, 2009)

nice, problem with breadtube = 4" capacity


----------



## bam bam (May 25, 2009)

7th1der said:


> I would probably use epoxy, but I am sure that most will use caulking. Thanks for adding to the bookmarks. Glad I could contribute to peoples cabinets. lol And I aint even start my cabinet yet. lol


Hey what kind of specific expoxy did you guys use? Do you think super glue for glass will work?


----------



## Buuudy (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey 7th great tutorial. I have been looking to make one and this is the best most simple one I have found. 

Quick question for you, or anyone.... 

My cabinet is only about 2 feet wide. Im going to run the ducting from the outside of the cabinet to the inside which will connect to the bake around, then ducting again going out the cabinet. My fan will be on the outside pushing air through the cool tube. Do I need something like a Stanley blower to push the air or can I use a small normal fan?


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jun 27, 2009)

Buuudy said:


> Hey 7th great tutorial. I have been looking to make one and this is the best most simple one I have found.
> 
> Quick question for you, or anyone....
> 
> My cabinet is only about 2 feet wide. Im going to run the ducting from the outside of the cabinet to the inside which will connect to the bake around, then ducting again going out the cabinet. My fan will be on the outside pushing air through the cool tube. Do I need something like a Stanley blower to push the air or can I use a small normal fan?


What kind of wattage are you running? If you have 400+ watts, you want a good high CFM inline fan (not a cheap home depot one). It's best to pull air from the grow room through your cool tube and exhausting air out of the cabinet. The fan should be mounted up high, and have a passive intake hole at the bottom for fresh intake.


----------



## Buuudy (Jun 27, 2009)

WoldofWeedcraft said:


> What kind of wattage are you running? If you have 400+ watts, you want a good high CFM inline fan (not a cheap home depot one). It's best to pull air from the grow room through your cool tube and exhausting air out of the cabinet. The fan should be mounted up high, and have a passive intake hole at the bottom for fresh intake.


I have a 400w hps. I have an inline fan and a circulating fan, and the cabinet is open most of the time while the light is on.


----------



## gattracksuknome (Jun 28, 2009)

could something like this be made out of plexi glass, idk what percentage of light would get through?


----------



## loolagigi (Oct 7, 2009)

lets keep this thread going, i have a bake a round on its way. growing in a cabinet with a 465 cfm fan and comp fans for intake. ganna use my 400 eye hortilux for flowering. whoo hooo.


----------



## Aleister93 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm having some trouble building a somewhat similar project.
Were the bakearounds made in more than one size? Mine is almost exactly 3 3/4 OD, but the "4 inch" pvc stocked here, is 4 1/4 ID. i'm having a lot of trouble getting a good fit even with the door trim foam, so it looks like i darn well better build wire braces between the end pieces. I'm building a semi-cylinder reflector out of steel flashing, i'd like to hear thoughts on how to attach reflectors, how far they should be from the tube, etc.


----------



## newgrower21 (Nov 7, 2009)

ur set that hair on fire !!!!!


----------



## Aleister93 (Jan 8, 2010)

CAN you repost the pictures? This is a great thread, hate to see it die because your photobucket account went tits-up.


----------



## blower (May 27, 2010)

That remains cool though?


----------



## SmokinJoe113 (Nov 8, 2010)

Good stuff right there! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ManishWayz (Nov 4, 2012)

Great thread, it's helping me with the design of my next grow setup which will be a vertical grow.


----------



## 7th1der (Jan 22, 2015)

So... 6.5 years later I am thinking about converting over to the SolarStorm 440 by California Lightworks with some supplemental t5's maybe. I obviously have no clue about LED's and from the research I've done thru these threads some people say they are just as bad as the chinese made LED's. I am worried about temps thats why I need LED's in the first place. Closet Space with hinged door is 51" x 34' x 101". I would love to utilize that almost 8.5 ' of vertical space to increase my yield eventually. I currently have a 400W HPS I thought about using and maybe doing a vertical grow but I am very worried about temps. I plan to cool the room outside the closet with a potable A/C in the summer. 

I thought about having a tent inside the closet with all the "equipment" inside the tent but I would lose square footage. Then I got he bright idea to make the length of the closet seem shorter by building a wall in front of the grow with some sort of hidden door to get to the tent but I would rather spend that drywall money on lights. I'll probably just put a lock on the door, but I would have to drill holes for intake and out take right? Is this light a good choice for this space? I wanted perpetual but I may just have to veg a mother and cut clones off it and flower them all. What are your thoughts? I would like to do aero or hydro setup to minimize pests as much as possible as long as its a simple removal and adding of water. HELP PLEASE! lol


----------



## airswipe (Jan 23, 2015)

cool!


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 23, 2015)

7th1der said:


> *Tools Needed:*
> Phillips head screwdriver
> Adjustable wrench
> Needle Nose pliers
> ...


I like.. Perfect for a 400 hps....


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 23, 2015)

farmerfischer said:


> I like.. Perfect for a 400 hps....


Clamp on a three in 375cfm fan and you're stylin..


----------



## cabledave (Jan 29, 2015)

You say that your using this for a HPS bulb, i assume the socket is obviously meant to handle that my question is what about a ballast? Is it safe to run a HPS in there without one ive been told by many that HPS is very dangerous without, may be dumb question


----------

